# Dolomiten Cross 2012 Bericht



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2012)

In Rekordzeit geplant, 1 Woche vor Tour-Start, mit vielen Supertipps von unserem Forums-Alleskenner 


dafür hat die Sichtung der vielen Fotos umso länger gedauert.

Es war mal wieder keine Tour ausm Katalog. Die Dolos ziehen einen magisch an, da muss man immer wieder hin und es gab und gibt immer noch so viele Ecken, die wir noch nicht abgefahren sind. 
Vorabinfo: Die Wege der Dolos sind steil und meist gröbstschottrig, man muss das wollen....Ich habs mal wieder so gewollt  und ich würd gleich wieder hinfahren 

Jetzt aber los...

1.Tag Vierschach -Sillianer Hütte 411hm hoch 4,4km

Start Freitagmorgens mit dem Auto bei Dauerregen nach Südtirol. Am späten Mittag parken wir in Vierschach und sitzen plötzlich in der Gondel (kein Biketransport) Richtung Helm Bergstation 


 
Ohne schlechtes Gewissen  da wir im letzten Jahr die Auffahrt zur Sillianer Hütte schon mal gefahren sind und für nachmittags immer noch Regen angesagt war, 890hm gespart.
Wie im Tal versprochen, war oben beste Aussicht und alles trocken. Völlig entspannt starten wir gleich mit bis zu 16% Steigung 



später wirds flacher und trailig. Den Abstecher zum Helm 

 
ersparen wir uns und haben bald unser erstes Ziel in Sicht, die Sillianer Hütte



Das letzte Stück wird allerdings geschoben, 20, 22 oder 25%, mein HAC mißt das nicht mehr, dafür gibts gleich Cappuccino auf der Terrasse.

Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Bea5 (30. Juli 2012)

Klasse!

LG Bea, gespannt und meganeugierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Juli 2012)

Jawoll, Danke, Mausoline... es geht los *bequemhinsetz*

PS: Wie habt Ihr den Gondelführer überredet doch die Bikes mitzunehmen?


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2012)

Freu mich auch schon auf die Fortsetzung 
Sind ja wieder ganz tolle Bilder dabei 

Sag mal, so grobe Schotterpisten - gerade bergauf- das kostet doch wahnsinnig viel Kraft, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2012)

2. Tag Sillianer Hütte - StonemanTrail - Passo S. Antonio - Auronzo
    793 hm hoch 44 km davon ca. 19 km Trail

So, jetzt wirds schwierig, die besten Bilder rauszusuchen (sorry für die vielen Bilder  ) war einfach zu schön...
Von der SillianerHütte weg kurz hochlaufen, Letztes Jahr haben wir wegen dem Wetter unsere Tour kurz hinter der Hütte beendet, und schon sind die ersten Meter auf dem StonemanTrail fahrbar. Noch bin ich nicht eingefahren, etwas aufgeregt und deshalb noch etwas wacklig und ganz schön frisch ists auch












Zwischendurch ist allerdings immer mal wieder etwas Schieben angesagt, mal mehr mal weniger nach Können und Kraft

































Richtung Kniebergsattel haben wir Massen von Murmeltieren aus nächster Nähe beobachtet, der Wind blies für diese ungünstig, allerdings muss man auf dem Weg auch aufpassen nicht in ein Murmeltierloch zu fahren 





Nach dem Sattel gings kurz hoch unterhalb dem Knieberg, von da war wunderbar der Weiterweg auf dem Spinatrail einsehbar








Fast auf gleicher Höhe zieht sich der Trail fast sanft entlang 













Langsam gehts dann auch mal bergab





und wieder in bewaldetes Gebiet hinein





Dort wirds dann zum Schluß noch richtig steil und ruppig





Nach ca. 18 km Trail gings kurz darauf auf steilem Schotter und später Teersträßchen runter nach Casamazzagno und weiter nach Padola. 

Stonemanfahrer fahren weiter Richtung Kreuzberpass und Rotwandwiesen, unsere Tour führt uns auf gemächlich ansteigender Straße auf den Passo S. Antonio




Hinter dem Pass zweigen wir in den Wald ab, vorbei an Feriensiedlungen





um schließlich auf einem Pfad zu landen





der durch den vielen Regen, seine Steilheit und Rinnenform immer rutschiger wird





Kurz danach fahren wir an einer Kreuzung unbemerkt in die falsche Richtung weiter, wieder mal nicht in die Karte geschaut, und landen auf einem supersteilen Schotterweg, der uns in Auronza auf die Hauptstraße leitet.
Da es bis zur nächsten Hütte über 1200hm sind und dazwischen nix ist, suchen wir uns ein Bed&Breakfast, landen bei einer alten "Kräuterhexe" und bekommen zum Frühstück, Zwieback, hartes Baguette und ranzige Butter. Auch das Essen in der örtlichen Pizzeria ließ sehr zu wünschen übrig...........


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Juli 2012)

Seufz... sooooooo schööönn.... DANKE!
Habt Ihr unterwegs auch mal andere Biker oder Wanderer getroffen? Sieht so einsam aus... gefällt mir .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juli 2012)

ein Traum!!!


----------



## Honigblume (30. Juli 2012)

Sorry für die vielen Fotos?? Mehr davon 

Toll, was ihr erlebt habt


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2012)

Was ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen........meine versenkbare Sattelstütze funktioniert jetzt wie ne 1. Das war genial damit bei den vielen Trails 

3. Tag Auronzo - Rif. Citta di Carpi - Misurina See- Pso Tre Croci - Rio Gere - Cortina d´Ampezzo
         1565 hm hoch 40 km

Also Start bei bestem Wetter und nach :kotz:Frühstück. Es war Sonntag und 200m nach der Unterkunft hatte ein Obstladen auf, da war dann gleich Vitaminaufladen angesagt  Fast eben radeln wir auf der Straße und aufm Radweg Richtung Cortina immer mit Blick auf 3 Zinnen und Auronzohütte





Nach ein paar km gehts rechts ab ins Val Marzon, leicht ansteigend auf Teer





Nach ca. 200hm gehts links ins Val D`Onge. Der Belag wechselt auf Schotter und die Steigung auf steil(er)





und dann auf ganz steil und noch gröber schottrig, d. h. für mich viel schieben und schlecht laufen, außerdem wars sooo heiß. 





Landschaftlich wars top dafür umso anstrengender





Ca. 800hm gings so hoch, dann wurds etwas flacher und wieder komplett fahrbar





Das 1. Ziel war erreicht, das Rif. Citta di Carpi. Bei super Essen, Minestrone und Knödel-Tres, und super Cappuccino haben wir uns angeregt mit einem anderen deutschen Biker unterhalten. Den sollten wir am anderen Tag noch öfters sehen  Angekommen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein sind wir bei dunklen Wolken und kaltem Wind weitergefahren





Zuerst gings sausteil runter, um dann wieder in gut fahrbarer Steigung Richtung Col de Varda hochzufahren. Landschaftlich top, viele Touris umfahrend, es war offensichtlich, irgendwo war ne Seilbahn 





Beim Abzweig zum Rif. Col de Varda ging dann eine steile Schotterpiste zum Misurina See hinunter.ab und zu gabs nen kleinen Abkürzungspfad. Schatzi hat den bis zur Talstation genommen und sich einen und den einzigsten Platten eingefahren. Mich haben die Italiener da nicht runterfahren lassen - zu gefährlich  - da bin ich den nächsten runter und mußte die Hälfte schieben. ich glaub das war ne Wasserrinne, wo sich alle Steine gesammelt hatten 









Auf Straße gings erstmal bergab und dann leicht ansteigend bis zum Pso Tre Croci. Von dort gings wieder eine supersteile Skipiste zum Rio Gere runter





Ein netter Waldwiesentrail, später konnten wir das Bikezeichen auf dem Schild entziffern, es bedeutete "Durchquerung nur zu Fuß", zur Malga Larieto 





und von dort auf ziemlich neuem Schotterweg zum Rif. Mietres (leider im Sommer zu) 





Von da ab weiter, zuerst sehr steil, auf breiter Schotterpiste, später Teer, nach Cortina hinunter





Eigentlich wollten wir auf der anderen Seite unterhalb der Tofana in einer der Rifugios übernachten, aber die Bahn  lief nicht mehr und 900 bis 1100hm, ne das wollte wir nicht. Also rein ins Touribüro, gleich ein 2 Sternehotel angerufen und für 40 /Pers. eine super Übernachtung m. Frstck. im Zentrum gehabt. Es war ein so schöner Abend, viel los in der Fußgängerzone, So.abends noch im Kaufhaus gewesen und nebenan ne super Pizza gegessen. Vom Ober im Hotel haben wir uns nen Korkenzieher geliehen, um den gekauften Vino aufm Zimmer zu süffeln  Einfach nur schööön  

Übrigens die Tofana Damenabfahrt sieht im Sommer so aus (mit Tele leider nicht so scharf dafür umso steiler  )





Hab ich was vergessen  Kommt dann morgen


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon auf die Fortsetzung
> Sind ja wieder ganz tolle Bilder dabei
> 
> Sag mal, so grobe Schotterpisten - gerade bergauf- das kostet doch wahnsinnig viel Kraft, oder?



Siehe 3.Tag, rechtzeitig absteigen und schieben und das ist oft anstrengend genug  und kostet viel Zeit.
Dolos sind so, da ist nix mit hm -und km abradeln, das ist Genuss


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Seufz... sooooooo schööönn.... DANKE!
> Habt Ihr unterwegs auch mal andere Biker oder Wanderer getroffen? Sieht so einsam aus... gefällt mir .




Wanderer siehe Tag 3 und später... Es war noch nicht Hauptreisezeit, aber sie waren überall wo ein fahrender Lift war oder ein Einkehrziel oder ein See.
 Da musst du schnell vorbei 
Am Tag 4 haben wir Biker getroffen, die sind uns am letzten Tag wieder entgegengekommen, aufm Stoneman war noch ne Gruppe unterwegs und einen Deutschen, allein mit Packtaschen haben wir mehrmals an 2 Tagen getroffen. Das ist immer wieder nett, wenn man keine Allerweltsroute fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juli 2012)

Wow... die Fotos erzeugen puren Neid... auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich in der doppelten Zeit nicht mal die Hälfte schaffen würd, geschweige denn technisch packen würd  ... aber allein biken vor so ner Kulisse...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Juli 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist immer wieder nett, wenn man keine Allerweltsroute fährt.


 
Hoffentlich bleibt das noch ne Weile so... Stoneman ist grade "hipp".

Tolle Bilder... weiter, bütte bütte!!!


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2012)

@Mausoline

super Bilder und toller Bericht mal wieder 
Bitte mehr davon, das macht Laune auf die Alpen!


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Juli 2012)

Merci für den Bericht und die Bilder vor großartiger Kulisse


----------



## Mausoline (31. Juli 2012)

4. Tag  Cortina dÂ´Ampezzo - Croda da Lago - Forc. Ambrizzola - Passo Giau - Colle Santa Lucia
                1860 hm hoch 30 km


Nach wunderbarem FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck mit frischen gefÃ¼llten Croissants fahren wir auf StraÃe Richtung Tofana hoch, der Sonne voll ausgesetzt und anfangs gleich mit 17% belohnt 





Da das mit der Bahn am Vortag nicht mehr funktioniert hat, hatten wir beschlossen die 400 hÃ¶mis hochzuradeln und einen Querweg (durchgezogene Linie) zur Falzarego-PassstraÃe zu nehmen. Dieser Weg wird nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen  

Ãberhaupt sollte es der Tag der Ãberraschungen werden....oder nur Idioten machen sowas....was uns nicht tÃ¶tet hÃ¤rtet ab.....oder einfach nur bleeed gloffa  

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte





jetzt wissen wirs, fast kompletter Weg wird jedes Jahr von Erdrutschen Ã¼bereinandergeschoben 

Als EntschÃ¤digung danach ein wunderschÃ¶ner Wiesentrail 





und wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil  Ich habe den Tipp nicht richtig gelesen und diesen wunderschÃ¶nen Weg zum Croda da Lago rausgesucht.
Dieser Weg wird nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen  





Da warens schon mehr als 20% und die Rampe hÃ¶rte einfach nicht auf und wurde immer steiler. Mit dem Bike auf dem RÃ¼cken warens dann ca. 20kg und ein GefÃ¼hl beim VorwÃ¤rtskommen wie die Kaltenbrunner auf 8000m...die Kamera verweigerte 

Irgendwann wurds doch ein kurzes StÃ¼ck flacher bevor der DolomitenhÃ¶henweg dazukam und es so weiterging 





Da mittendrin kam uns unserer Biker von gestern und heute morgen wieder entgegen (wir hoch er runter ), der war schon oben hatte es aber mit seinen Satteltaschen am Bike auch nicht grad einfach

Es gab auch andere Lichtblicke 





und auch das war irgendwann geschafft, da wurds eben und ging wieder leicht runter und wie... 





auf einem fast 100% fahrbaren Trail





Diese EntschÃ¤digung hatten wir uns auch wirklich verdient 





Bei Sonnenschein haben wir ein SÃ¼ppchen im Rifugio am Croda da Lago genossen und schon wurds wieder windig und kalt. Nach dieser Tortur muÃten wir uns fÃ¼r einen Weiterweg entscheiden. Irgendwie rochs nach Gewitter. Zur Staulanza sind wir schon mal runtergefahren im Regen  zum Passo Giau war fÃ¼r uns nicht so einschÃ¤tzbar, aber wir machens 
Erst mal hoch zur Forc. Ambrizzola 





bei immer stÃ¤rker werdendem Gegenwind





Oben wird erst mal der Weiterweg Ã¼berblickt und fÃ¼r gut befunden und ab gehts  juchhee









bis es wieder leicht ansteigt wunderbar zu fahren





Schieben hat auch seine schÃ¶nen Seiten - Landschaftlich top  









Schieben war hier wirklich angenehm, hier mit RÃ¼ckblick zur Forc. ambrizzola





oben am Forc. di Giau angekommen ist unten schon die Passo Giau-StraÃe zu sehn. Runterzus leider unfahrbar...





und kurz danach kam der erste Donner, also noch schneller runter. Links abbiegend gings weiter, wieder etwas hoch zur Forc. la Zonia und da fings an zu regnen, das Gewitter hielt sich zum GlÃ¼ck doch zurÃ¼ck, aber Fotos machen haben wir uns verkniffen...und hier wars so schÃ¶n, seufz

Kurz nach der Forc. la Zonia hatte sich auch der Regen wieder verzogen





als wir um die Ecke kamen sahs so aus....





und da wollten wir eigentlich noch hin 

Im Rif. Giau haben wir trotzdem nen Cappuccino getrunken und mal vorsichtig nach Unterkunft gefragt, aber da war anscheinend alles voll. 
Wir sind dann 50hm die StraÃe runter zum Rif. Piezza, haben dort gefragt, die waren auch nett, aber 120â¬ o. Frstck. war doch ein biÃchen zuviel. Aber 200hm weiter unten ist ja noch das Fedare, also schnell dorthin und fragen...der war gar nicht nett, alles voll  wers glaubt....
Tja, somit war die Alternative, morgen frÃ¼h Richtung Rif. Averau zu fahren, um nach Westen zu queren, auch gestorben. Das hieÃ StraÃe runter ins Tal, aber wir kamen nur bis zur nÃ¤chsten Kehre, wo wir an einer HÃ¼tte den ersten RegenguÃ abwarteten. Dann alle Regenklamotten an und weiter zum Einstieg des 464er Trails, zwar vor einigen Jahren schon mal gefahren, aber bei diesem Wetter war das die beste Variante, und auch sonst , im Wald wird man nicht gleich so nass  
Mittendrin muÃten wir dann doch ne 1/2 ?Stunde unter BÃ¤umen abwarten, es hat nicht nur wahnsinnig gegossen, wir wurden auch von den HagelkÃ¶rnern beschossen, die an der BÃ¶schung abprallten  Irgendwann heiÃts dann weiterfahren und in Pian werden wir auf trockener StraÃe vom Trail ausgeworfen. Wo sind wir  Lage checken, fragen nach Unterkunft, und wir landen im nÃ¤chsten Ort Colle Santa Lucia. Am Ortsausgang finden wir ein kleines nettes Hotel und ein paar Meter weg ein super Restaurant mit klasse Pizzeria.
....Also wieder ein versÃ¶hnlicher AbschluÃ eines "wilden" Tages


----------



## Mausoline (1. August 2012)

5. Tag  Colle Santa Lucia - Strada dala Vena - Arabba - Bindelweghütte
           763 hm hoch + Bahn 860 hm 29 km


Nach gewittriger regenreicher Nacht und Regen während des Frühstücks starten wir bei starker Hitze gleich wieder mit guten Steigungen, um Richtung Strada dala Veno zu kommen. Da heute Bindelweg ansteht, wir das aber auf frühmorgens nicht schaffen können, wollen wir noch eine Tagesstrecke mit einbauen, Richtung Falzarego und noch ein paar andere Wege ausprobieren. 
Bis wir auf den Radweg zur Strada kommen, können wir noch einen netten Wiesen und Waldtrail runtersausen und landen auf einer kleinen Straße hoch oben am supersteilen Hang. Nach wenigen Km werden wir in den Wald geleitet und landen auf der Strada. Die meisten fahren die wohl runter, wir mal wieder gegen den Strom  Auch leicht ansteigend, auf und ab, ist dies eine wunderschöne Strecke im 





und am Wald





Vor lauter Trailsucht schiessen wir mal wieder am Abzweig vorbei, und obwohl auf der Karte breiter eingezeichnet, wird der Pfad immer schmaler, nur schieben ist noch möglich und es wird immer nässer. Hier hing gestern abend wohl auch das Gewitter drüber   Von oben kam schon Grollen und nirgends gings runter. Endlich ein breiterer grober sehr steiler Schotterweg, der am Bach entlang nach unten führt...also da lang und wir landen auf einer Straße, fahren ein kurzes Stück nach rechts und kommen an die große Kreuzung Arabba/Falzarego-Passtraße. Dort stehn Biker und fragen uns nach dem Weg  Wir überlegen in welche Richtung wir am besten fahren, da kommen die ersten Tropfen....also wir schwingen uns rauf aufs Bike und fahren zu den Häusern, die nach der ersten Kehre bergauf kommen, fahren eine alte Scheune an und schon gehts richtig fett los. Gut gemacht  Wir machen um 1/2 11 erstmal Vesper, nach 1 Stunde hats aufgehört und wir fahren auf der Straße nach Arabba





Es hatte keinen Sinn, irgendwo in den Wald hineinzufahren und Wege auszuprobieren, deshalb ein gemütliches hinzuckeln nach Arabba. Bis wir dann dort ankamen war es wieder warm und trocken. Touribüro und Bahn hatten Mittagspause, also Cappuccino trinken mit Apfelstrudel. Dann einen Einheimischen gefragt wies Wetter wird und Unterkunft in der Bindelweghütte gebucht. Eine Auffahrt mit genialer Aussicht auf die Portavescovo genossen und oben angekommen, wars schön und warm und nur wenig Leute unterwegs  Also gabs auch keine Bedenken den Bindelweg zu fahren 













Viel Spaß beim Fahren 





umgeben von prächtiger Kulisse





aber auch mit viel Respekt vor solcher Steilheit und damit verbundener Absturzgefahr hab ich es streckenweise vorgezogen das Bike lieber zu schieben





Die Bindelweghütte in Sicht





nochmals ein Rückblick auf den Lago di Fedaia





das Zischen vor meinen Füßen 





und ein schöner Nachmittag auf der Terrasse der Bindelweghütte

....und endlich mal ein bißchen Alpenglühen





das ist Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. August 2012)




----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. August 2012)

ich hab Gänsehaut...


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2012)

Weiter gehts 

6. Tag  Bindelweghütte - Pso Pordoi - Canazei - Vigo di Fassa - Karerpass - Welschnofen
              983hm hoch 52km

Nach klasse Frühstück machen wir uns auf, den Rest des Bindelwegs, Richtung Pordoi zu fahren





In dieser Richtung ist der Weg etwas breiter, was manchen Biker auf der Hütte enttäuscht hat, aber zur Versorgung der Hütte (und der Biker  ) dient.





Ein letzter Blick zurück





Der Blick nach vorn 





Frühmorgens ists trotzdem genial auf so einer Höhe mit solchen Blicken zu fahren und über allem zu stehn









Doch um die Ecke hat uns schnell der Italiener   wieder
Die Verlängerung des 601 zum Pass scheint kein Pfad mehr zu sein, eher ne Autobahn





Der Weiterweg ist auch nicht schwer zu finden, neben der Straße geht der Wanderweg 627 über Wiesen und Skipiste zum Bellavista





Vorbei an den Freeride-Strecken von Canazei bewegen wir uns lieber auf sicherem Terrain, die sahen sehr rutschig aus 





Vom Bellavista aus gehts für uns ein ganzes Stück auf der Straße weiter, bis kurz nach dem Abzweig zum Sellajoch, wieder die Möglichkeit kam zum Trailen. Leider wars in den Waldabschnitten größtenteils noch sehr nass und rutschig





Auf breitem Schotterweg auf der Skipiste landeten wir im sonnigen und seeehr bevölkerten Canazei, um von dort auf dem Radweg das Fassatal runterzufahren. 
Vigo di Fassa war unser Abzweigziel zum Karerpass





Nach Vitamin und Eispause gings auf Straße gemächlich hoch zum Karerpass





Da man ja nicht nur einfach so zum Karerpass hochfährt  sind wir noch ein paar Wegle Richtung Obereggen getrailt





Natürlich sind wir mal wieder am Abzweig zum Rückweg vorbeigekurbelt, haben dafür noch ein paar Extrahöhen und Kilometer gemacht, haben aber auch nochn bißchen Trailen dürfen





Wir sind dann noch ganz schnell am Karersee (puuh anstrengend viele Touris) vorbei, wieder aufn Pfad eingebogen





der uns auf den Traumtrail   nach Welschnofen geführt hat. Vor lauter Trailrausch gabs dann auch kaum Bilder. Da kam uns wieder mal unsere viele Pfalzfahrerei zugute





und leider hatte auch dieser Genuss ein Ende und wir sind in Welschnofen gelandet, ins Touribüro rein, Unterkunft besorgt, geduscht und ausgehfertig gemacht. So ein schöner Abend, sind wir in einer Pizzeria (Mondschein ) auf die Terrasse gesessen, Riesenportion Schlutzkrapfen und ne große Pizza verdrückt, kam doch wieder mal ein Gewitter mit langem kräftigen Regen, das alle ins Restaurant flüchten ließ. Dort haben wir uns für den anderen Tag von Einheimischen noch nen Tipp zur Auffahrt geben lassen und sind zufrieden ins Bettchen gehuscht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. August 2012)

Toll! 
Dank Deines Berichts komme ich immer mehr in Urlaubsstimmung und freue mich jetzt auch auf den Alpencross Ende August! Da geht es von Bad Tölz an den Dolomiten entlang zum See


----------



## Mausoline (5. August 2012)

Was habt ihr denn für Stationen und fahrt ihr wieder mit nem Anbieter?

Ich könnt gleich nochmal los seufz


----------



## Mausoline (5. August 2012)

7. Tag und letzter 
Welschnofen - Tiers - Völser Weiher - Waidbruck - Innichen
1304 hm hoch 45km

Nach dem reinigenden Gewitter vom Vorabend zeigt sich unser letzter Tag von der allerbesten Seite. Sonne pur.
Wir fahren (schieben ) gleich im Ort hoch auf einen Weg der uns entlang am Waldrand zur Hagnerstraße führt. Auskunft des Einheimischen, alle Wege hoch sind steil, aber dieser ist geteert. Die ersten km gings dann auch immer ca. 12-16%, aber schön schattig am Bach entlang das Tal hoch. Als der Belag auf Schotter wechselte und es erstmal flacher wurde, wurden wir mit diesem köstlichen Nass belohnt, ein Doppelbrunnen 





Weiter gings so und ich hab versucht dabei ein paar restliche Körner zu sparen





Bei herrlicher Morgenstimmung 





sind wir an der Hagneralm vorbeigekommen und fast eben gings weiter zur Abfahrt nach Tiers 





im schattigen Wald war es an einigen Stellen doch noch sehr nass und die Spitzkehren für uns leider nicht so fahrbar, aber insgesamt eine schöne Verbindung nach Tiers





Der Rest bis ganz ins Tal runter war breiter Schotterweg und unser ausgewählter 5er nach Tiers hoch ein gröbstschottriger ca. 16%iger  
Nach kurzer Sonnencremierungspause gings weiter auf Teerstraße Richtung Gasthaus Schönblick 





Ein herrlicher Trail entlang am Hang belohnte uns für die schweißtreibende Auffahrt





Im Gasthaus Schönblick haben wir uns selbst belohnt und gestärkt





für die nächsten ca. 300hm, die vor allem anfangs wieder sakrisch steil  waren. Irgendwann gings fast eben und der Weg wurde schmäler





bis dann ein Pfad abzweigte, der sich fast auf gleicher Höhe am Hang entlangschlängelte





mit kleinen Schikanen dazwischen





fast alles fahrbar





wieder ein Traumpfad 









aber auch dieser hatte ein Ende, ging über auf einen breiteren Schotterweg, der größtenteils sausteil Richtung Tuffalm runterführte, begangen von allen möglichen hauptsächlich italienischen und deutschen Lebewesen. Die Zivilisation konnte nicht mehr weit sein  Dazwischen kam uns eine kleine Gruppe Biker aufwärts entgegen "euch haben wir doch auch schon mal gesehen" , jawohl am Croda da Lago....und kurz danach





Ein Cappuccino wär jetzt gut, ok, wir mutig dahin ins Getümmel, aber bedient hat uns niemand - komme gleich  hat uns nicht zufriedengestellt. 
Deshalb wieder aufs Bike, noch nen Hammertrail, puuh, der war ganz schön heavy, zwischen den Touris durch, zu den Völser Weiher. Da wollte ich schon bei unserem 1.AX hin, aber jetzt bin ich kuriert, da sind mir zu viele Leute  also schnell weiter, und deshalb gibts auch keine Fotos 
Dann haben wir die letzten Trailmöglichkeiten nach Völs ausgeschöpft, aber wo nen Cappuccino trinken  Neben dem Touribüro sind wir gelandet, schnell nochmal die Zugabfahrtszeiten und den Weiterweg über evtl. Trails nach Waidbruck zum Bahnhof gecheckt. Entschieden haben wir uns dann für die Straßenverbindung directement nach Atzwang ins Eisacktal runter und den Radweg bis Waidbruck.
Das passte wunderbar bis zum Regionalzug nach Franzensfeste. Jedoch meinte der Schaffner, gleich kommt der Direktzug nach Innichen, da braucht ihr nicht umzusteigen, also warten und.......der Direktzug hielt nicht in Waidbruck  Mit dem nächsten Regionalzug hats dann funktioniert, auch wenn das Räderabteil proppevoll war. Ankunft in Innichen dann kurz vor 20Uhr bei Regen. Im Städtchen war Fest, da haben wir uns noch gestärkt und sind dann heimgefahren....

Eine Woche Dolo-Bike vorbei.....anstrengend wars.......aber sooo scheee
und beim Schreiben dieses Berichts hab ich alles nochmal genossen 

Allen, die in diesem Sommer noch ne Tour vorhaben, Viel Spaß und Genuss


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. August 2012)

Mausoline - da seit Ihr eine super Runde gefahren! Chapeau, ich verneige mich. Und Danke für die vielen schönen Bilder
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , sie machen einfach Lust aufs biken! Steht für 2013 auf dem Plan ganz oben!

Und jetzt: Großvenediger??? *gespanntbin*


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2012)

Großvenediger....mit Bike  .....Ich nicht  .....Sorry Mistverständnis 

Venediger Höhenweg





Venediger Höhenweg





Großvenediger Gletscher





Großvenediger Gipfel


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2012)

kleiner Nachtrag 

grob gemessener Pfadanteil, den wir fahren konnten 

ca. 60 km ergibt ca. 25% der Gesamtstrecke 


und hier gibts noch ein paar Fotos mehr

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50930


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. August 2012)

Auch spannend! Auch schön! Ging die Tour auch mehrere Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mobezi (6. August 2012)

Ich bin auch sehr angetan von Deinem Dolomiten Bericht! Die Dolomiten habe ich schon sooo oft mit dem Motorrad bereist, die Straßen, die man auf Deinen Fotos sehen kann, habe ich alle erkannt. Es ist ein bißchen ein Traum von mir, da mal zu radeln, wo wir sonst nur Motorrad gefahren sind, die Ausblicke sind tausend Mal hübscher. ... 

Darf ich mal fragen, die Wege nach Obereggen gingen die vom Karerpaß oben weg, oder vom See? Da wir nächsten Monat mit den Rädern zwei Wochen im Meraner Land sind, könnten wir vielleicht mal einen Tag einen Abstecher dorthin machen... Halt mit dem Auto und Mtbs drin und dann da 'ne Rundtour suchen....


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Auch spannend! Auch schön! Ging die Tour auch mehrere Tage?



4 Tage Höhenweg von Hütte zu Hütte, 1 Gipfeltag plus Abstieg mit gemütlichem Hüttenabend, 6.Tag Transport zurück zu Autos und Heimfahrt


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2012)

mobezi schrieb:


> ....Darf ich mal fragen, die Wege nach Obereggen gingen die vom Karerpaß oben weg, oder vom See? Da wir nächsten Monat mit den Rädern zwei Wochen im Meraner Land sind, könnten wir vielleicht mal einen Tag einen Abstecher dorthin machen... Halt mit dem Auto und Mtbs drin und dann da 'ne Rundtour suchen....



Zuerst vom Pass weg und zurück zum See, dann vom See weg. Sind aber je nach Können Schiebeanteile drin und einmal haben wir den falschen Weg gewählt. Wege sind auf Karten drin.

Bitte beachten: Karersee ist Tourihochburg, vor allem bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## dede (7. August 2012)

Traumhafte Rundtour ab Welschnofen: Taufenweg (2a) bis Zipperle-Lärchenwald-1er FS via Wolfsgrubenjoch zum Schillerhof (super Panorama und Küche!)-Hagner (evtl. Abstecher zum Jocher)-Nigerpaß-1c via Tscheinerhütte bis zum Karerpaß-21er zum Mitterleger (Abstecher ins Labyrinth)-21/22 bis Obereggen-Bewaller-Templweg-Karersee-10 oder 10a (anspruchsvolle Singletrails, einfacher Alternative: oberhalb des Sees links an der Pension Simhilde weg Ri Moseralm, aber dann am tiefsten Punkt/Kreuzung Ri Pitschöler Hof/Elisabeth Promenade)-7er zurück nach W'schnofen...
so, und jetzt bin ich wieder weg....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. August 2012)

dede schrieb:


> via Wolfsgrubenjoch zum Schillerhof (super Panorama und Küche!)



Weltbester Kaiserschmarrn!    Hab echt noch nirgends einen besseren bekommen und ich hab schon viele probiert


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. August 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Traumhafte Rundtour ab Welschnofen: Taufenweg (2a) bis Zipperle-Lärchenwald-1er FS via Wolfsgrubenjoch zum Schillerhof (super Panorama und Küche!)-Hagner (evtl. Abstecher zum Jocher)-Nigerpaß-1c via Tscheinerhütte bis zum Karerpaß-21er zum Mitterleger (Abstecher ins Labyrinth)-21/22 bis Obereggen-Bewaller-Templweg-Karersee-10 oder 10a (anspruchsvolle Singletrails, einfacher Alternative: oberhalb des Sees links an der Pension Simhilde weg Ri Moseralm, aber dann am tiefsten Punkt/Kreuzung Ri Pitschöler Hof/Elisabeth Promenade)-7er zurück nach W'schnofen...
> so, und jetzt bin ich wieder weg....


 
Bleib ruhig da...!
Danke, wieder was auf der Liste. Brauche Urlaub...


----------



## mobezi (7. August 2012)

Oh Danke Dede!!!!  Das Zipperle kenne ich sogar und den Lärchenwald auch, da haben wir mal übernachtet...


----------



## Mausoline (7. August 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Traumhafte Rundtour ab Welschnofen: Taufenweg (2a) bis Zipperle-Lärchenwald-1er FS via Wolfsgrubenjoch zum Schillerhof (super Panorama und Küche!)-Hagner (evtl. Abstecher zum Jocher)-Nigerpaß-1c via Tscheinerhütte bis zum Karerpaß-21er zum Mitterleger (Abstecher ins Labyrinth)-21/22 bis Obereggen-Bewaller-Templweg-Karersee-10 oder 10a (anspruchsvolle Singletrails, einfacher Alternative: oberhalb des Sees links an der Pension Simhilde weg Ri Moseralm, aber dann am tiefsten Punkt/Kreuzung Ri Pitschöler Hof/Elisabeth Promenade)-7er zurück nach W'schnofen...
> so, und jetzt bin ich wieder weg....



Du hast immer noch was auf Lager 

Ich glaub ich geh mit Lahmschnecke nochmal mit


----------



## Mausoline (7. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Weltbester Kaiserschmarrn!    Hab echt noch nirgends einen besseren bekommen und ich hab schon viele probiert



Noch besser...na dann erst recht nochmal  irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (8. August 2012)

Ich komme auch mit...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Mai 2013)

Super Bilder und eine Woche ist auch die perfekte Dauer 
Werd ich mir für dieses Jahr mal vormerken die eine oder andere Etappe.


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2013)

Der Thread ist mir letztes Jahr völlig entgangen  Kommt aber jetzt auch noch total gut und weckt die Sehnsucht nach schönen Bergtouren 
Klasse Bilder


----------



## haertsfeldbub (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mausoline,

habt Ihr zufällig auch GPS-Daten von Eurer Dolo-Tour?


----------



## Mausoline (31. Mai 2013)

Da gibts noch ein paar Interessenten...leider muckt der andere Rechner grad und ich komm nicht ran.
Am Besten  mal ne PN schicken in den nächsten Wochen zur Erinnerung. Danke


----------



## thomas450 (25. April 2018)

Hallo Mausoline,

sind von der Tour noch GPS-Daten zu bekommen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2018)

Oh wei die Daten hab ich damals ganz vergessen.
Muss ich nachforschen, obs überhaupt was gibt. Ich glaub wir hatten das Ding nur zum Aufzeichnen.
Geplant und gefahren wurde nur nach Karte und Forumstipps.


----------



## thomas450 (26. April 2018)

Kein Problem.

Ich suche eine Route von Auronzo zur Plätzwiese für einen Tag.
Vielleicht mit ein paar netten Trails.


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2018)

Hast du schon mal im Reisen, Routen geschaut?
Ich mein, da wurde in der Gegend schon was besprochen.


----------

